# Best day of my life!



## Schrody (Jun 30, 2015)

So, today was really a great day. I was in the city doing some stuff, minding my own business, when suddenly, god of bad fortune tripped me on the stairs, falling on my ass, while my stuff had the adventure of their life, flying in the air. My foot hurt like hell, and I was really scared when I found out I can barely move my fingers (I felt them, though). I could barely stand on it, so I knew something's wrong. Trip to the ER, and five hours later, here I am, lying in my bed with a splint (it looks like a cast) on my leg, having to rest. I have to cancel my vacation now, I'm on a sick leave and can kiss goodbye Austria and the festival and basically everything. The only good thing is, nothing's broken. I'll just say I'm lucky this is the first major thing that ever happened to me, in the terms of health. Here's to a magnificent day!


----------



## Kevin (Jun 30, 2015)

Dang. Don'-do-dat. S'all I got to say...


----------



## midnightpoet (Jun 30, 2015)

Dang, hope you heal quickly.   I thought I was having a bad day.  Me I just can't wake up for some reason.  Need a nap. Hang in there, kid.


----------



## Terry D (Jun 30, 2015)

Sorry to hear about your fall, Schrody. Can we have a virtual splint-signing party? Grab a marker and scribble Terry D on that thing right now (unless you have to give it back). My hand writing is really bad, so make it ugly! And get well soon.


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Jun 30, 2015)

Okay I say we build a virtual splint, for our beloved queen. In the meantime....


EAT YOUR SOUP!


----------



## Schrody (Jun 30, 2015)

midnightpoet said:


> Dang, hope you heal quickly.   I thought I was having a bad day.  Me I just can't wake up for some reason.  Need a nap. Hang in there, kid.



Whenever you think you're having a bad day, trust me, there's always someone with a better story 



Terry D said:


> Sorry to hear about your fall, Schrody. Can we have a virtual splint-signing party? Grab a marker and scribble Terry D on that thing right now (unless you have to give it back). My hand writing is really bad, so make it ugly! And get well soon.



I would love a splint singing party! It's not really a cast, more like a bunch of bandages pressed together tightly around the leg. I'm sure they just cut it and throw it to a garbage bin, so I don't think I'll be returning it back for real, but I don't think I could scribble on it. It's not cast hard, and I'm afraid I would just mess it up. Better luck next time!


----------



## Schrody (Jun 30, 2015)

mrmustard615 said:


> Okay I say we build a virtual splint, for our beloved queen. In the meantime....
> 
> 
> EAT YOUR SOUP!



Oh, letter soup, my favorite!


----------



## PiP (Jun 30, 2015)

Awww... Schrody. 
{{{virtual Hugs}}}


----------



## musichal (Jun 30, 2015)

As you sit around eating Cheetoes and watching pornos, just remember to keep some hand-wipes for the cheeto-dust or  you may have the orangest day of your life.  Uh, at least that's what I heard down at the coffee shop, sittin' with the other old farts.


----------



## Boofy (Jun 30, 2015)

Noooo, not Schrody! How will you match the supply to my cookie demand _now_? I uh- I mean, oh nooo, Schrody get well soon! ;___; <3


----------



## Schrody (Jun 30, 2015)

musichal said:


> As you sit around eating Cheetoes and watching pornos, just remember to keep some hand-wipes for the cheeto-dust or  you may have the orangest day of your life.  Uh, at least that's what I heard down at the coffee shop, sittin' with the other old farts.



That's a good advice, musichal. You think I could sell my Cheetoes dust on eBay? 



Boofy said:


> Noooo, not Schrody! How will you match the supply to my cookie demand _now_? I uh- I mean, oh nooo, Schrody get well soon! ;___; <3



I have a stash. Don't tell anyone.


----------



## Schrody (Jun 30, 2015)

This is my song now

[video=youtube;4H5I6y1Qvz0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4H5I6y1Qvz0[/video]


----------



## musichal (Jun 30, 2015)

Schrody said:


> That's a good advice, musichal. You think I could sell my Cheetoes dust on eBay?



I checked, someone already is.


----------



## KLJo (Jun 30, 2015)

Congratulations on successfully eliminating the possibility that you could be forced to star in a modern remake of the following video:

[VIDEO=youtube;ZJj6d5QSYaE]https://youtu.be/ZJj6d5QSYaE[/VIDEO]
You don't have to watch the full 3:47, but I promise you, it will be the best bed-ridden minutes of your life!
Get Well Soon!


----------



## Schrody (Jun 30, 2015)

musichal said:


> I checked, someone already is.



Darn it!



KLJo said:


> Congratulations on successfully eliminating the possibility that you could be forced to star in a modern remake of the following video:
> 
> [VIDEO=youtube;ZJj6d5QSYaE]https://youtu.be/ZJj6d5QSYaE[/VIDEO]
> You don't have to watch the full 3:47, but I promise you, it will be the best bed-ridden minutes of your life!
> Get Well Soon!



Ooh, now I can dance to disco! Thanks KLJo, you're my only friend here :mrgreen: Everybody's worried about my leg, but they don't understand disco is greater than life! :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Jun 30, 2015)

Hey I thought I was your friend?   :lol:


----------



## Schrody (Jun 30, 2015)

Of course you are, M. Everybody on the Forum are my friends


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Jun 30, 2015)

Now  that you're going to be here a while. We want Pics! We want pics!


----------



## Schrody (Jun 30, 2015)

mrmustard615 said:


> Now  that you're going to be here a while. We want Pics! We want pics!



I don't have a pic of my fall :mrgreen:


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Jun 30, 2015)

Aw shucks :icon_cheesygrin:


----------



## musichal (Jun 30, 2015)

Schrody said:


> I don't have a pic of my fall :mrgreen:



Reenactment?


----------



## Schrody (Jun 30, 2015)

We better call CSI.


----------



## TJ1985 (Jun 30, 2015)

Sorry to hear it Schrody. Is your ankle broken or? My mother broke her ankle (it's irrelevant, but on my 26th birthday), it's not fun stuff.


----------



## Schrody (Jun 30, 2015)

TJ1985 said:


> Sorry to hear it Schrody. Is your ankle broken or? My mother broke her ankle (it's irrelevant, but on my 26th birthday), it's not fun stuff.



No, it's not broken, but my ligaments are probably torn. It hurts when I move my fingers, and walking with crutches is no fun.


----------



## Gumby (Jun 30, 2015)

Dang it! You mean nobody caught it on video?? Err, I mean ouch! That must of hurt! Here's a virtual hug for you.♥♡♥


----------



## Schrody (Jun 30, 2015)

Gumby said:


> Dang it! You mean nobody caught it on video?? Err, I mean ouch! That must of hurt! Here's a virtual hug for you.♥♡♥



I was alone, so unfortunately nobody did witness my spectacular fall. I am so sad. I could've won an Oscar!


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Jun 30, 2015)

And here it is


----------



## Schrody (Jun 30, 2015)

:sobbing: Thank you, thank you, I couldn't have done it without my assistant, Stairs, and thanks to Mr. Ankle for a supporting male role in the movie "The Fall".


----------



## musichal (Jun 30, 2015)

Schrody said:


> I was alone, so unfortunately nobody did witness my spectacular fall. I am so sad. I could've won an Oscar!



So it was an act, eh?  We need to discuss theatrical lingo, beginning with "break a leg."  Greenhorns, sheesh!


----------



## bazz cargo (Jun 30, 2015)

Musty has frequently mentioned Schrody as being in a legless state. 

And remember, where there is blame there is a claim.


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Jun 30, 2015)

Hey I never said she didn't have legs.

Bazz on the other hand.... :angel:


----------



## TJ1985 (Jun 30, 2015)

Schrody said:


> No, it's not broken, but my ligaments are probably torn. It hurts when I move my fingers, and walking with crutches is no fun.



I've had weak ankles since birth and I can attest to the fact that crutches are something you need to get used to using. From age 8-18 I sprained one ankle or the other at least once a month. Frequently enough that we bought crutches. My best tip? don't be afraid to get the lower end of the crutches a few inches away from your feet when you can. Yeah, it makes your overall footprint wider, but I always felt more stability that way. I'm not talking a metre out on each side, just three or four widths of your foot outward with each. It shouldn't be enough that you need to adjust the crutch longer, but enough to give you a wider base. 

Few things hurt worse than trying to keep the crutches close to your body and accidentally parking one on top of your good foot, because you'll put weight on your bad foot. Yowch. I wish you good luck and fast healing.


----------



## Schrody (Jul 1, 2015)

mrmustard615 said:


> Hey I never said she didn't have legs.
> 
> Bazz on the other hand.... :angel:



You're telling people I don't have legs? :shock:



TJ1985 said:


> I've had weak ankles since birth and I can attest to the fact that crutches are something you need to get used to using. From age 8-18 I sprained one ankle or the other at least once a month. Frequently enough that we bought crutches. My best tip? don't be afraid to get the lower end of the crutches a few inches away from your feet when you can. Yeah, it makes your overall footprint wider, but I always felt more stability that way. I'm not talking a metre out on each side, just three or four widths of your foot outward with each. It shouldn't be enough that you need to adjust the crutch longer, but enough to give you a wider base.
> 
> Few things hurt worse than trying to keep the crutches close to your body and accidentally parking one on top of your good foot, because you'll put weight on your bad foot. Yowch. I wish you good luck and fast healing.



Thanks for the advice, I tend to do that, don't know is it some automatic reaction or something. I'm sorry you had to go through that. The worst thing now is the "cast" (actually, it's a cast only from the bottom side, I guess for support, and a bunch of bandages around it) dried, and I need to change positions now and then, and when moving, cast being "glued" to my skin, it pinches my skin, like removing a really big band-aid. Ouch.


----------



## TJ1985 (Jul 1, 2015)

That doesn't sound like it's going to be much fun for you Schrody.  Any timeline on when it'll be coming off for you? I'm not sure if it can be removed from time to time for bath, etc, but I'm hoping it can be. Full plaster casts are great, but are very itchy.


----------



## Schrody (Jul 1, 2015)

TJ1985 said:


> That doesn't sound like it's going to be much fun for you Schrody.  Any timeline on when it'll be coming off for you? I'm not sure if it can be removed from time to time for bath, etc, but I'm hoping it can be. Full plaster casts are great, but are very itchy.



I have a check up Monday, so we'll see how it goes. I can't remove it, so I'll have to wrap a garbage bag around my leg so it won't get wet. Another thing is I don't have a bathtub, but a shower cabin, so it's gonna be fun.


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Jul 1, 2015)

Hey I got it. Get an eye patch and you could be a pirate. ARGH!  irate:


----------



## Schrody (Jul 1, 2015)

The only thing I need right now is Canary on my shoulder. Yo Ho Ho and a bottle of rum!


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Jul 1, 2015)

I was looking but I couldn't find a cat with a parrot dang it :icon_cheesygrin:


----------



## Schrody (Jul 1, 2015)




----------



## Mistique (Jul 1, 2015)

If that was your best day, I worry about your worst day 

Hope you heal quickly!


----------



## aj47 (Jul 1, 2015)

I will cease to complain about my catheter.  Mend up.


----------



## Ephemeral_One (Jul 1, 2015)

At least you still have the awesome Leopard print! Gods, imagine what would have happened if you'd have lost that!


----------



## Phil Istine (Jul 2, 2015)

Schrody said:


> The only thing I need right now is Canary on my shoulder. Yo Ho Ho and a bottle of rum!



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-g_mWXCJRP8


----------



## Schrody (Jul 2, 2015)

astroannie said:


> I will cease to complain about my catheter.  Mend up.



No, please don't stop. You're in a far worse situation. I wouldn't trade places with you. That Monday is pretty far, isn't it?


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Jul 2, 2015)

Schrody said:


> No, please don't stop. You're in a far worse situation. I wouldn't trade places with you. That Monday is pretty far, isn't it?




Yeah, but look at it this way. Tomorrow is always a day away, but Monday isn't. Just four more days and you can say goodbye to your cast hopefully (and in Annie's case, her catheter). In the meantime write, read, enjoy us, you know the usual


----------



## Phil Istine (Jul 2, 2015)

astroannie said:


> I will cease to complain about my catheter.  Mend up.



Just say whatever you need to say.  If it doesn't work, say it again.


----------



## Schrody (Jul 2, 2015)

mrmustard615 said:


> Yeah, but look at it this way. Tomorrow is always a day away, but Monday isn't. Just four more days and you can say goodbye to your cast hopefully (and in Annie's case, her catheter). In the meantime write, read, enjoy us, you know the usual



Even when I remove my so called cast, I don't think I will walk normally for some time. So far it's a movie/reading/YouTube festival


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Jul 2, 2015)

Schrody said:


> Even when I remove my so called cast, I don't think I will walk normally for some time. So far it's a movie/reading/YouTube festival




There better be a writing festival too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(Which reminds me;I'd better get some writing done, myself :icon_cheesygrin: )


----------



## Schrody (Jul 6, 2015)

Monday came and the verdict is in: a cast for another week. My leg (hematoma, and why on Earth is that word underlined, offering me a "tomato" instead?) was literally, and by God, I've never been so literal in my life, yellow. It hurt awfully when the doctor pressed that area, it was as if I twisted my ankle a minute ago (even though I haven't injured my ankle, but midfoot). 





So, my ligament is definitely torn and I have to take a medicine in order to prevent thrombosis because of long immobilization. 

Another marvelous day 

I just hope gods were better to Annie, removing her catheter.


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Jul 6, 2015)

Gee I guess it's welcome to the world of blood thinners. I'm so sorry, Schrods, but the leg will get better, you'll see :smile2:


----------



## Kevin (Jul 6, 2015)

ask him about hot and cold...increasing circulation; blood flow without bleeding into the tissues. Tell him you're an athlete and it's critical you regain full use asap. The future of the Croatia, no... the entire world, depends on it.


----------



## Schrody (Jul 6, 2015)

Now, why haven't I thought of that? :-s

I'll keep it in mind for my next appointment 

Thanks, Kev


----------



## Ariel (Jul 7, 2015)

I don't know why I didn't mention this before but you could try putting a folding chair in your shower cabinet and sitting while you shower.  It'll at least be easier on your other leg.

I hope you mend up soon, Schrods.  Those injuries are never fun.


----------



## Schrody (Jul 7, 2015)

amsawtell said:


> I don't know why I didn't mention this before but you could try putting a folding chair in your shower cabinet and sitting while you shower.  It'll at least be easier on your other leg.
> 
> I hope you mend up soon, Schrods.  Those injuries are never fun.



It crossed my mind, but I think it would be a lot harder that way, with sitting and getting up... Luckily, I don't shower for too long, so it's not that big deal. Thanks anyway  I think it's slowly recovering; I can move my fingers a little bit more without hurting, than I could a week ago.


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Jul 7, 2015)

That's good news, Schrods. See, I told you you'll heal fast


----------



## bazz cargo (Jul 7, 2015)

Hi Smelly,
Just to cheer you up.

There is a story I read about an American policeman who woke up in the early hours one morning and saw a hand slowly reaching up from the end of his bed. He reached for his pistol on the bedside cabinet, took careful aim and shot himself in the foot.


----------



## Schrody (Jul 7, 2015)

mrmustard615 said:


> That's good news, Schrods. See, I told you you'll heal fast



Well, it doesn't seem fast enough :mrgreen:



bazz cargo said:


> Hi Smelly,
> Just to cheer you up.
> 
> There is a story I read about an American policeman who woke up in the early hours one morning and saw a hand slowly reaching up from the end of his bed. He reached for his pistol on the bedside cabinet, took careful aim and shot himself in the foot.



LOL and ouch. And how did you know my foot stinks? I only haven't washed it since Tuesday. Last Tuesday. :mrgreen:


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Jul 7, 2015)

Oh yeah that will cheer her up. Why don't you tell her about the Monty Python film where the guy has his arms and legs sliced off?

(Don't worry Schrods. It was just a flesh wound)


----------



## Schrody (Jul 7, 2015)

[video=youtube;zKhEw7nD9C4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zKhEw7nD9C4[/video]


----------



## Schrody (Jul 13, 2015)

Another Monday came and the verdict is in: they removed my semi-cast and I need to walk on that foot, which is, still yellow-greenish, with darker spots. I need to wear elastic bandage too. Wearing cast for 2 weeks, I'm a little insecure, so I don't put all of my weight on that foot - it's something between limping and a normal walk. The same injury does not hurt, but I can't do a "round" movement with my ankle yet, and the whole foot is still sensitive. I don't expect to walk normally tomorrow; the whole recovering thing will last at least a couple of weeks more, by then, I'll be working again (luckily, I work in the office).


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Jul 13, 2015)

That's great news, Schrods. Just take it slow and soon you'll be flying in no time.


----------

